# Truevalue Tru-Test wheelbase?



## Al B Bach (Aug 4, 2008)

This is my first post. I have been restoring garden tractors for several years but am getting into lawnmower racing as well now. I am building a 1973 True Value Tru-Test mower for racing but it is missing the rearend. That's not a problem because I was not planning on using the stock rear anyway but the rules do say that the whellbase has to be a minimum of 39" unaltered. Since the tractor was missing the rear I don't know what the wheelbase was. Worst case is that I will just measure to between the two holes on the frame and say that's where the center of the axle was but it would be nice to know for sure. 

If anybody out there has one of these tractors could you please measure the wheelbase for me. I would really love to breathe new life into this tractor as it is to far gone to restore. 

Thanks, 
Carl


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

yeah, i dont, but someone may. Try putting up ads on craigslist.com and see what happens, its free you can use it without filling out anything. I sold 2 deere stx38 lawn tractors on it and made like 1400 dollars. 

Should i restore my early-late 70's Case-Ingersoll YT114 lawn tractor?


----------

